# Baltimore Repticon 2016



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Who may be vending this Saturday/Sunday who is selling plants...I have a possible future vendor who wants to come, but only if there are plants there....I understand that Black Jungle will be in White Plains....


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Judy S said:


> ....I understand that Black Jungle will be in White Plains....


That's messed up of them, or Repticon...considering they're still on the vendor list for Repticon on the Repticon Baltimore web page. They should have someone correct that listing if that's the case.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Yah...I agree--I did check the Repticon site, and what it says it: TBA (to be announced...) The only reason I know about BJ is that I had PMd him because if I were going to order plants, might be able to save on the shipping just to get them here.... Is Josh's coming??? Any other plant vendors???


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Josh's is supposed to be there, according to the trade show listing on their website. There's only a few vendors listed I'm interested in checking out (Josh's, Captain Ron, etc.) but I planned on getting a few things from Black Jungle too while I was there. Disappointing.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Are there any particular plants you were looking for? Send me message might be able to find what you are looking for to bring to Ron's table.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

sending you a pm


----------

